# Calling moderators!



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I need to speak to a mod but cannot find the contact section!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> I need to speak to a mod but cannot find the contact section!


there's a link CONTACT at the top of the page which will send a message to Admin

or you can just send a PM to your local country mod


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Just sent you a pm


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Testing my new sig Dizzy! What you think? Is this ok?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Testing my new sig Dizzy! What you think? Is this ok?


Looks fantastic!! I already want to buy a house from you!! (If only I had a few million dhs )


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You have my approval too. Does this mean I now get a discount


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Only thing is I wouldn't put your email address up, spambots will harvest that and send you so much spam your account will become unusable. Either put a link to a contact form on your companies website, have james.bennett "at" smithandken.com or put it as an image, either a gif or jpeg.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Only thing is I wouldn't put your email address up, spambots will harvest that and send you so much spam your account will become unusable. Either put a link to a contact form on your companies website, have james.bennett "at" smithandken.com or put it as an image, either a gif or jpeg.


Good thinking 

You should remove the email address and replace it with "Contact me" or something like that


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok will try to do that now.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Now?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Now?


Much better


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Much better


I like your original contact me idea better


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I like your original contact me idea better


Right i'm confused.............?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Right i'm confused.............?


I think she means to write 'Contact me' and then link the words to your email address


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> I think she means to write 'Contact me' and then link the words to your email address


Ah! ok i think I got it! I'll try now!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Ah! ok i think I got it! I'll try now!


or better still your website  like this


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Ah! ok i think I got it! I'll try now!


Is your picture indicative of the sites you sell... only visible at low tide?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Is your picture indicative of the sites you sell... only visible at low tide?


This is to trial the new link. Can someone try it and send me an email? Thanks and rep points to the first!

And the picture is actually of the beach at the Shorelines on the Palm, and it looks like that pretty much all day!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, I clicked on the link and it works. I didn't send you an email but an email window did open up in outlook 
Where's my rep points?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You're certainly getting your name about on the forum arent you!!! Well done lol!

Jo xxx


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes, I clicked on the link and it works. I didn't send you an email but an email window did open up in outlook
> Where's my rep points?


DizzyIzzy beat you unfortunately! Maybe i will turn up and help you win the quiz! Although with Harry who needs help?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Dizzy! Trying to do the banner? It appears not to work!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorted!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

sorted but you didn't link it to your website  getting there...


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

bigjimbo - my friend may contact you - expat looking for a place now - palm area - tks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

pandabearest said:


> bigjimbo - my friend may contact you - expat looking for a place now - palm area - tks


Cool, as the Palm is my specialist area!


----------

